# ProFTPD user:group problem

## h0mer`-

Is it possible to have my users connect as a defined user:group. So that this user also inherits the rights of an already existing user in the system?

I have this in my proftpd.conf

```

User                            proftpd

Group                         proftpd

```

But when a user uploads something the files are 32767:32767, which is the user and group id from my MySQL authentication.

```

SQLDefaultGID                   32767

SQLDefaultUID                   32767

```

Is there a way to fix that?

----------

## wxd

Maybe this can help you:

```
<Directory /some/directory>

    UserOwner   proftpd

    GroupOwner   proftpd                                                                                                          

</Directory>

```

----------

## h0mer`-

thanks for your post.

this is a multiuser corporate ftp server. every user has his own homedirectory.

do i have to manually set this for each directory?

----------

## wxd

I think, you may use something like this:

```

<Directory ~>

    UserOwner   proftpd

    GroupOwner   proftpd

</Directory>

```

----------

